# bit of an update from me!



## emma~Alfiesmummy (Apr 20, 2010)

Well pregnancy seems to be progressing well! "Sprout" was looking fine at my scan 2 weeks ago. Got another scan in 3weeks. 

"sprout" is a monkey just like their big brothers were as they keep moving when the midwife tries to have a listen to their heartbeat. Also at my scan "sprouts" hands kept covering where the sonographer was trying to check. 

I have started to feel some movements now and certainly look pregnant! I have a HUGE bump! 

My last HBA1C was 5.1% too. That is down from 6% in October last week. 

So here is to another 16wks and hoping that it keeps on going well.


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey hun all is going so well thats great to hear , glad all is well with baby and wow what a great hbA , xx thanks for the update


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad things are going well, it was so weird I was just thinking last night we hadnt heard from you in a while lol  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad that all is well. The sonographer had the same problem with Jessica when she was trying to determine the sex it's like they know exactly what's going on cheeky monkey's that they are. Well done on your last Hba1c that is a brilliant reduction. Hope the last 16 weeks go well for you xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your hba1c is fantastic.  Glad to hear the scan went well - was that your 22 week cardio scan?

Have you found your insulin needs are increasing yet?


----------

